# HELP!! Our pig is acting very drunk!



## dk_40207 (Jun 23, 2005)

Our feeder is acting very drunk this evening. He was in his wallow when DH went out. Said he had a hard time getting out of it...then just stumbled around. He seems disoriented, and stumbles toward one side like he's had a few too many. Doesn't want to eat, but is trying to itch himself about the head quite a bit. :shrug: 
He was fine this morning. Had corn, oats and goat milk.... He has a large pasture w/ a variety of weeds, trees, and grasses, and also has been getting garden trimmings(zuchinni, tomato, green beans etc.).

We have NO idea.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Sounds odd. My guess would be that he got into something that's not good for him (food wise). Any chance he got into something fermented and really IS drunk?


----------



## dk_40207 (Jun 23, 2005)

I don't think that's possible unless he had some food stashed away and found it today...I doubt he could have left anything around long enough to let it "ripen"...


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

My guess would be some kind of weed is disagreeing with him. Do you have poison ivy?


----------



## dk_40207 (Jun 23, 2005)

That is very possible. It is very overgrown in there. I know there are blackberries, goldenrod, queen annes lace, clover and grasses...some small trees. I haven't SEEN poison ivy...but it could be hiding. Is that poisonous to pigs?


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

dk_40207 said:


> That is very possible. It is very overgrown in there. I know there are blackberries, goldenrod, queen annes lace, clover and grasses...some small trees. I haven't SEEN poison ivy...but it could be hiding. Is that poisonous to pigs?


Not sure. Lets google pigs poison and plants, shall we?


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

Probably got in a nest of stinging insects. Pigs can eat poison oak and ivy with no consequence.


----------



## dk_40207 (Jun 23, 2005)

ooohhh. Didn't think of that. I was just looking at a list of poisonous plant to pigs...I just don't think that is it. He has been in the same pasture for a long time. I'll ask DH to check for stings. The pig was trying to scratch his head w/ his back legs, and rubbing on everything....


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

http://www.upprs.com/health/dangerous_plants1.htm

Whole list of plants and their symptoms here.


----------



## DQ (Aug 4, 2006)

our pig was behaving very similiar to this in jan. he seemed to not know where he was and wouldn't eat. wouldn't get out of his house much either but when he did would wonder around eventually slurping from a puddle. we only watched for a few hours before calling the vet. he gave us an antibiotic. fixed him right up. was better within a few hours. the most worrisome part for us was that he seemed to have trouble figuring out where the water was. I personally think that animals eatin toxic plants doesn't happen very often but it can't be ruled out. they are usually pretty good at knowing what not to eat. unless he is malnourished. I think you may not have much time when they start acting like this. dissorientation and coordination trouble is pretty serious. I would say take his temp if you have the facilities to restrain him. if not if he were mine he'd be getting a shot of penn. at the least. I'm not a big fan of antibiotic use, but symptoms like that mean business. some people are more of a watch and wait type, I'm a get the goods while the gettin is good. my 2 cents,hopefully some experts will chime in (I'm far from it)


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

DQ said:


> our pig was behaving very similiar to this in jan. he seemed to not know where he was and wouldn't eat. wouldn't get out of his house much either but when he did would wonder around eventually slurping from a puddle. we only watched for a few hours before calling the vet. he gave us an antibiotic. fixed him right up. was better within a few hours. the most worrisome part for us was that he seemed to have trouble figuring out where the water was. I personally think that animals eatin toxic plants doesn't happen very often but it can't be ruled out. they are usually pretty good at knowing what not to eat. unless he is malnourished. I think you may not have much time when they start acting like this. dissorientation and coordination trouble is pretty serious. I would say take his temp if you have the facilities to restrain him. if not if he were mine he'd be getting a shot of penn. at the least. I'm not a big fan of antibiotic use, but symptoms like that mean business. some people are more of a watch and wait type, I'm a get the goods while the gettin is good. my 2 cents,hopefully some experts will chime in (I'm far from it)


I can't say I disagree with this. When in doubt I'll give a good dose of antibiotics too.


----------



## ericakc (Jun 29, 2006)

My first thoughts would be water in the ear or an ear infection. I had one with an ear infection once. Her first symptoms were tilting her head to one side. I read that it can progress to staggering. The ear infection cleared up with a couple of days of penicillin.

Erica.

Or what about ear mites?


----------



## junie (Jun 25, 2007)

Ear infection was my first thought, too. Probably because my dog is just getting over one and he was acting the same way.


----------



## sellis (Apr 7, 2006)

what about heat stroke ??????


----------



## dk_40207 (Jun 23, 2005)

Wasn't hot yesterday. I just checked on him. Seems worse. I thought he was dead, but he stood up when I scratched him....snorted a bit...and slowly lay back down...keeps slumping to the right. Poor guy. I have penicillin and tylan. I will do a quick check to see how much to give them.

DH was talking about going ahead and butchering...but I'm not sure if that's a good idea since we don't know what is wrong...


----------



## highlands (Jul 18, 2004)

Has he been getting enough water? This could be salt poisoning.


----------



## dk_40207 (Jun 23, 2005)

He has had plenty of water. Water in the ear might be more of a possibility because we got quite a bit of rain, and his wallow is fuller then it has ever been.
I feel so bad. DH went on a 3 day trip and said, "don't kill my pig!".  

DH gave him the pen shot. He is up and walking around. Fingers crossed.


----------



## ericakc (Jun 29, 2006)

One other thing I did for the ear infection was 2 cc of pen + 1 cc DMSO, mix together, let it cool down (exothermic rxn), squirt into infected ear with syringe (no needle). 

I read that the middle ear doesn't have a lot of blood flow so injected antibiotics take a while to work there. I didn't think it would hurt to try; it seemed that this concoction did help mine feel better. DMSO liquid is pretty cheap, found it at Tractor Supply. I wish you were closer I'd give you some; I'll never be able to use the couple of ounces I have.

If you try this you might consider wearing gloves, DMSO is readily absorbed through the skin and leaves a bad taste in your mouth if you get much on your skin.

Good luck with your pig. They are pretty tough.

Erica.


----------



## MARYDVM (Jun 7, 2004)

Neurological symptoms, especially with itching, could be pseudorabies. If you have wild hogs in the area they can harbor the virus.


----------



## dk_40207 (Jun 23, 2005)

We do not have wild hogs around us. There is a very small hog operation up the road, but I think they are kept indoors. I've checked onthe symptoms of that, and the only one he has is incoordination.
Today he has been laying down on his side(always the right side), and looks quite dead when you go in with him. Dh can make him get up by petting and agitating him. He is walking better, and drank a bit of water and milk, and ate some bread. He still just goes to lay down when he is done. We gave him the pen...so I guess it is a wait and see game now.
Christina


----------



## CGUARDSMAN (Dec 28, 2006)

are you sure it is queens annes lace and not water hemlock??


----------



## dk_40207 (Jun 23, 2005)

Update: After a few days of pen--he seems to be doing better. He is not completely better, though. He is still laying down a lot, and when he first gets up or is excited, he stumbles. He is shaking his head quite a bit. 
It queen annes lace. It is everywhere around here. He has also been in that pasture for months w/ no problems.

Question: Our bottle of pen says not to continue for more then four days....is that true? I know it's different for goats, but we've never treated a pig before.


----------



## Misty (May 29, 2005)

try pouring a cap full of rubbing alcohol in each ear. If it is ear infection it will relieve his symptoms rather quickly.


----------



## dk_40207 (Jun 23, 2005)

thanks buckshotboers! will do


----------



## ericakc (Jun 29, 2006)

My bottle of penicillin (Pen G Proaine, 300,000 units/mL) says treatment should not exceed 7 days in swine. It doesn't mention goats. 

I also read about using rubbing alcohol or 3% hydrogen peroxide in the ear to treat an ear infection. I went the pen and DMSO route. 

Could ear mites be a possibility? They could lead to an ear infection. Any treatment with Ivomec or equivalent recently?

Sounds like you are getting it under control. Keep us posted.


----------



## FarmerCop (May 11, 2005)

i was thinking erysepilies if that is the correct way to spell it


----------



## dk_40207 (Jun 23, 2005)

He seems to be back to his old self, now. Dh finished up the round of pen, and it did the trick. We are still leaning toward ear infection--but I guess we will never really know.
Thanks for all of the help!
It's been a rough fe months for our family, and losing our pig would have been icing on the cake!


----------

